# COMPLETED: Win Some Cash | $300 in Prizes



## admin

We are giving away $300 in cash prizes via paypal in order to help Overclockers purchase the gear they need for their rig.

All you have to do to enter is post in this thread. In order to be eligible, you just need to be an active member with at least one post as of the time of this post.

We will randomly select 6 winners of $50.

If you win:

1) PM admin with your paypal address
2) Log into PayPal.com and request your winnings from [email protected]. Be sure to put your Overclock.net username in the comments of your request.
3) Wait about 3-7 days to get paid.

Good luck!

*Update - winners!!!*

*wumpus 
Socom *
*Vermillion *
*Jplaz *
*Puscifer *
*Aqualoon *


----------



## 98uk

I haven't won anything yet. Hope I get it this time


----------



## metallicamaster3

first!

EDIT: DAMN IT!







!

In anyway =]


----------



## Syrillian

Hi.


----------



## Joey:)

Woow! I'm definetly in







Ty ocn!


----------



## F1ForFrags

So IN! I've never won anything, but would like that to change!

NAOW!


----------



## liberalelephant

In!


----------



## Danny1107

I'm in, I never win anything though haha


----------



## ltulod

Hello.


----------



## GuilT1

in.


----------



## merple

Yes please.


----------



## Izvire

In! Haven't won anything yet, and desperately needing the cash towards my GPU-upgrade


----------



## exileschild

may the force be with you all young padawans.

Count me in! wo0t Thx


----------



## adizz

i'm soo in for this 1
haven't won anything yet, need some cash to buy a GFX card


----------



## corky dorkelson

count me in...$50 would get me a nice mouse!

Thanks admin!


----------



## DuckieHo

I enjoy money.


----------



## Xye

Here!


----------



## defoLinY

hello =]


----------



## jbranton

In


----------



## Dragonii

Woo Hoo!


----------



## BinaryDemon

Let the win begin!


----------



## unknownSCL

In please!!

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Benladesh

In, best of luck everyone


----------



## criminal

In please!


----------



## JaCkHoLe

In please







Thanks!!


----------



## ryan]

in


----------



## Volcom13

In!


----------



## Fons

in! thanks


----------



## LCK

I could definitely use some of this money!







I'm in!


----------



## Grobinov

I doesn't hurt to try and win


----------



## Liselotte

im for sure!


----------



## aksthem1

I'm in for this one.


----------



## repo_man

In please.


----------



## anershay

yay IN.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

another reason to get excited!!









IN!


----------



## Baldy

I'm all in.


----------



## jbobb

I'm in. Never won anything on here yet, but I guess you can't win if you don't enter.


----------



## PowerTrip

I'm in, crossing my fingers to win a prize for the first time in my life


----------



## corx

In, lets do this.


----------



## btwalter

w00t w00t, I'm in. Thanks Admin.


----------



## Aqualoon

/In


----------



## Mr Sprinkles

Im in!


----------



## Pao

In.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

in


----------



## nckid4u

In for the win...


----------



## ChosenLord

count me in!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Please include me as well.


----------



## Radar

I'm in


----------



## adel

hello


----------



## Nburnes

Howdy!


----------



## jshay

In!


----------



## TEntel

In please


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Id like to win something please.
Pick me








All upgrades to my computer will directly benefit OCN's [email protected] team. Its win/win situation here.


----------



## Tekgun

I'm in


----------



## someone153

Another one? I'm in!


----------



## nazzzcar

Always good to win some cash for hardware!!!!









Nazzzcar


----------



## Arkuatic

in


----------



## trogalicious

I'm totally in for this.


----------



## ovyeminem

I surely am in.


----------



## ryboto

free money!


----------



## TheOcelot

Happy 3rd day of March!


----------



## Rpg2

It's obviously not too early for Admin to be generous! (6AM PST)









I'm in!


----------



## iamwardicus

I'll enter! Thanks Admin!


----------



## Hydraulic

In


----------



## kleecomputer

In in!


----------



## Deathclaw

in


----------



## Hildolf

in.


----------



## wolf2009

let the games begin


----------



## cchun39

In.... like a fat kid in a chocolate river


----------



## fishman78

In please.


----------



## SimpleTech

In as well.


----------



## mega_option101

Accept this as my entry!


----------



## Naz

Count me in!


----------



## SporkofdooM

In!


----------



## PinkPenguin

w00t, excellent idea, if you would be so kind


----------



## Aeloi

hi


----------



## Wishmaker

I will definitely win this time







. The Doctor is in







.


----------



## Cavi

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## stellarhopper

In


----------



## Somenamehere

Count me in


----------



## Martkilu

in







LOTS of great giveaways


----------



## Danny Boy

In this is awsome


----------



## tehmaggot

In!


----------



## navit

in, thanks


----------



## Danny_B

I'm in!

Hope I have better luck than last time.


----------



## KarmaKiller

In and hoping I win something.









Thanks admin for the chance!


----------



## Aestylis

I'm in!


----------



## Sno

In


----------



## stumped

stumped is in. thank you!


----------



## JTD92

in


----------



## Wavefunction

In!


----------



## jarble




----------



## burrbit

i could use some new gear!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Huh! Really spreading the wealth, eh?









In.


----------



## richuwo11

In.


----------



## orbiter

In please.

Thank you


----------



## Kick

in


----------



## theCanadian

Still hoping for a DVD player for my rig...


----------



## adelan

i`m feeling unlucky

i`m in


----------



## r34p3rex

Is today my lucky day?


----------



## Menace

Count me in.


----------



## aznricer112

in for this!


----------



## n1helix

Im in


----------



## morbid_bean

man i could use a little something for my junk sig rig that im stuck with

IM IN!


----------



## lurkingdevil

I r in


----------



## Setzer

Once again I'm in, and thanks for the "free" money, even if I don't win


----------



## agent__551

sure
50 would be nicw


----------



## runningmann

in, please. I really need this!


----------



## decimator

In!


----------



## Fusion Racing

I'm in, thanks admin.


----------



## br3nd064

In.


----------



## Darren9

In Please.


----------



## jgassen

In please and thank you!


----------



## Chr0n1c

In FOR THE WIN!


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

I really love this lottery thing going on! Maybe I'll have better luck here rather than with scratch tickets! Thanks Admin!


----------



## Omg!

In!!!


----------



## Captain cavalier

In it to win it


----------



## Cerberus

in


----------



## Harrier

In, when is the draw?


----------



## MNiceGuy

I'm in!


----------



## rpsgc

I'm in!


----------



## Blarg

in


----------



## CryWin

I'm in, thanks


----------



## SpcCdr

In -could really use it right about now!
(well an extra $50 is good _anytime!_ )








Thanks admin
Cheers


----------



## getbigtony

oh so in for some GPU moneys


----------



## Bazmecc

in...these contests are great


----------



## rpgman1

Count me in! I've been posting news about SSDs and I want one as well. Go OCN!


----------



## Zeppelin 707

I'm in, i am in need of a new processor .


----------



## egerds

in, many things i could do with this


----------



## papcrap

In I really need the money for a new monitor the one I have sucks.


----------



## Jyr

Post!

All these contests are awesome. Thank you!


----------



## wannabe_OC

*Raises Hand*

I'm here Admin...


----------



## Socom

In thanks


----------



## Sin100

Nice!
i'm in!
Thanks for the competitions Admin!


----------



## Hickeydog

I'm in. I'm in.


----------



## MistaBernie

Innit to Winnit!


----------



## Forsaken_id

Me too!


----------



## lnfest

I'm here.


----------



## TheCh3F

My post.


----------



## woodpigeon4

In - thanks admin


----------



## Du-z

IN! thanks for the chance!


----------



## ColdRush

In.


----------



## USFORCES

Thanks I'm in...


----------



## fuloran1

in in in in in in in in i ni nin in i ni ni nin ininin inijh8ih iuhsxid nboakn bzpoiHGPOI yuyugPOIRES g04yh 09lkb hfx98yhb


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Hopefully I win!


----------



## Crooksy

In please!


----------



## zodac

Ahh admin, you give us so much.









IN!


----------



## Killhouse

*in*tense


----------



## ricklen

In.

nice that you guys do this


----------



## xToaDx

Hello!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Count me in Admin, thanks!


----------



## Tank

In please, you guys are awesome


----------



## KaC Smith

In again.


----------



## sublime-1

wow that'd be so cool to win. I could get that Monitor and Video Card I need !

Come on BIG MONEY ! NO WHAMMY NO WHAMMY

STOP !


----------



## Greg121986

In.


----------



## sora1607

in in in


----------



## doomtuba

Time to try my luck again


----------



## evilspongebob72

In


----------



## Sickened1

In!!


----------



## Paradox me

In please.


----------



## coffeejunky

Thanks for the chance


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

in it


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

i haven't won anything yet either, so lets give this one a try, i'm in


----------



## Juggalo23451

I am in


----------



## Bear

Count me in


----------



## Gizmo

in


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Im in, always need to upgrade for folding


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

Im in.


----------



## frankenstein406

In







need better stuff for folding


----------



## Mebby

Count me in, in desperate need of a new HDD!


----------



## meticadpa

Well hullo there.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

You can count me in.


----------



## el gappo

In ftw


----------



## e_dogg

I'm in - thanks!


----------



## Bobi

Cool , this is very generious of OCN








I'm in!


----------



## csscmaster3

in!


----------



## identitycrisis

Another one? i'm in! thanks for all these giveaways! its always great to have these!


----------



## NameUnknown

I'm in!


----------



## ReverbDP

In Please


----------



## thiru

waou! in


----------



## TUDJ

In, it must be my turn.

Thanks


----------



## calavera

yay


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

In!


----------



## driftingforlife

in. need money


----------



## Munkypoo7

In please ^^


----------



## ljason8eg

I'm in


----------



## Liability

In


----------



## ablearcher

Danke!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

I love you admin


----------



## rduffy123

<3 admin


----------



## sintricate

ooo pick me pick me!


----------



## XAslanX

I'm in


----------



## rtop2

in ty


----------



## chobes

free money is always good


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In


----------



## 96xj

in , i have not won anything yet this month .


----------



## savagebunny

oh hai!


----------



## SniperXX

I'm in. I hope I win this one.


----------



## dennisjai

in


----------



## Mikezilla

I need money for my build! Count me in!


----------



## theyedi

hi


----------



## hackm0d

ohai everyone.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In


----------



## ducrider

would help get ud3p.


----------



## KC_Flip

In! Thanks admin.


----------



## Lige

You know me,
This trick is sick.
Admins get the dough
To let us all have some fun
Much of a generous man
Has he become.

Yes, I just woke up, so forgive the unrighteousness of this sick rhyme.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

In


----------



## tombom

Oh, yay!


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Word.. Thanks Admin!!


----------



## Jerry60k

I could always use a upgrade put me in please.


----------



## soundx98

I need some case modding supplies.
Count me in please.


----------



## tranman

i'm in.


----------



## money11465

I hope to win this one. I could really use the cash for my rig.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

AUS.R34P3R is in.

Having some GFX trouble atm so some cash towards new card(s) would be great!


----------



## Monkey92

Can haz win?


----------



## Dawlish7

In


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

In!


----------



## GeforceGTS

In


----------



## tipsycoma

In!

I have yet to win a prize on OCN.


----------



## K10

Bring it On 4: In it to Win it!

lol...I actually got it wrong so I had to google it.


----------



## steelrain33

in for this


----------



## Romir

Oh why not.


----------



## rx7racer

In Please.

Thanks Admin, some great giveaways.


----------



## PickledStiff

I'm in!


----------



## Lelin

Why not


----------



## CapDubOh

I'm in!


----------



## MADMAX22

In like Flynn


----------



## MeeksMan13

i've been lucky lately......IN!


----------



## Ocnewb

I'm so in!!! Thanks admin!


----------



## IamWedge

Im In.


----------



## Capwn

in


----------



## zhevra

In









Wheres all this money come from?


----------



## gtsteviiee

In, I hope I can finally win something.


----------



## Snipe07

In! Thanks admin!


----------



## wcdolphin

!in!


----------



## Bandrew

in!


----------



## lockhead

i hope i will be lucky this time


----------



## AmgMake

It never hurts to try


----------



## B-80

in


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

I think admin has a money tree...


----------



## Preim

Thanks Admin









Im in!


----------



## mind0uT

I'm In


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Wow, thanks admin.


----------



## Zigee

I would like in please, could really use the money.


----------



## justarealguy

Definitely in.


----------



## Jrice00

im in!


----------



## Speedma11229

I'm in. Thanks admin!


----------



## E_man

Aweseom Admin! In!


----------



## godsgift2dagame

In it to win it!


----------



## roanie25

Im in!


----------



## Wasting Away

wow, thanks a lot!
- in


----------



## the_xpert

In


----------



## leekaiwei

sick another one. in! though it's prob a long time until i win anything.


----------



## vwgti

In for a chance.


----------



## TestECull

lol I could use it


----------



## Rewindlabs

I am in


----------



## moocowman

Count me in.


----------



## enarr

Hello, what's going on in here? I smell money.


----------



## BenRK

I'll take it?


----------



## princessofnurgle

In!


----------



## tanderson

yepp


----------



## muels7

In, thanks admin. I need to get me some money for another video card for more folding


----------



## oliverw92

Do want! Could really use this


----------



## pablo420

In.

Thanks


----------



## SpeedNut

Cash for parts? Yes!


----------



## ZHoob2004

I'd love to win this so many things I could upgrade...


----------



## KamuiRSX

Haven't won either yet either







I could really use a GPU for my new system though


----------



## Varjo

here we go again..


----------



## hli53194

Worth a try...


----------



## sweffymo

In! Wow, you're constantly giving stuff away... Cash for Clockers just ended...


----------



## tylersdaddy

need a new video card


----------



## DraganUS

in. tnx admin.


----------



## Sukach

In please.


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
In! Wow, you're constantly giving stuff away... Cash for Clockers just ended...

Yep pretty generous huh?

I think I will obstain from this contest. Thanks anyways.


----------



## aHandzProduction

Count me in for some dolla bills.


----------



## allikat

Woot! In!


----------



## sillymansam

it would be nice to get something new and shinny! In


----------



## mr. biggums

i'm in could use some money to put towards a modular power supply.


----------



## 95329

In


----------



## Skagi

In <3


----------



## Rutku

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
I haven't won anything yet. Hope I get it this time









Had to quote on this cause I was just thinking same
















: IN!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I am going to post the Typical...''IN'' comment hehe


----------



## Laylow

In. Thanks.


----------



## l4n b0y

In. Thx!


----------



## justadude

Hoping to be closer to a folding card upgrad IN post


----------



## Faster_is_better

Inn


----------



## WingedCow

Yay winzor


----------



## gymenii

In







Thanks Admin!


----------



## dubz

Yo


----------



## bulmung

count me in.


----------



## IrDewey

I'm in!


----------



## echohunter

sure could use the money to get a better mobo so I can finally OC my Phenom II or maybe get a better case. Thanks OCN....


----------



## RallyMaster

I'd like to participate.


----------



## Rebel4055

I'm in Thanks admin!

I hope I win something! Gotta get 2gb more of ram


----------



## W4LNUT5

Another one! Wow thanks admin.

In please


----------



## Greensystemsgo

in please


----------



## LemonSlice

In please


----------



## da tick 07

in! not that i ever win -_-


----------



## donutpirate

More hopes to getting a chair, thanks


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Count me in! Thank You OCN for this opportunity!!!


----------



## blupupher

in again


----------



## MoMurda

In! Thanks OCN! Need a new psu.


----------



## Aick

in!


----------



## lokster

in since i didnt get the last one ;D


----------



## sintricate

Sure could use some cash, times are tough financially.


----------



## Unknownm

In


----------



## BlankThis

Awesome







In please!

~B~


----------



## Chunderface

I'm in, Need to buy some fans =\\ hope i win, GL everyone else.


----------



## advanceagent

Please count me in. Thank you!


----------



## OutlawPiper

I made the mistake of waiting until I got married and had a child (due in 10 days!) to get int water cooling.

$50 would definitely help towards a rad or pump!







(Piecing together loop. So far I only have a CPU block and reservoir.







)

Count me in, please!


----------



## Kr0nz3

In


----------



## heraisu

Ha, that would be awesome! I know I only recently stopped being a lurker but hey, what the heck.

Hi!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

In.


----------



## Dee.

In!


----------



## chronostorm

enter me plz


----------



## Sozin

In like Flynn.


----------



## sdla4ever

count me in admin!


----------



## USNA2016

Wow, $400 could certainly go a long way; that'd be nice.


----------



## compuman145

Of course i'm in  can I use this to buy stuff in the UK?


----------



## clee413

I'm in!


----------



## EpicToast

In. :]


----------



## RonB94GT

In the new 890 chipset board is out and need to upgrade my old AM2 board.


----------



## swat565

Count meh IN!


----------



## DaClownie

In it to win it. Thanks Admin!


----------



## Jnesses

In! thanks admin!


----------



## ali7up

i'm in


----------



## JerseyDubbin

in


----------



## Jplaz

in for the win


----------



## imadude10

In for a new Hard Drive! Thanks Admin!


----------



## FauxFox

In please. Need a new CPU cooler/Case ASAP


----------



## decapitator

still waiting on my first win


----------



## zl4y3r

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## kurosu

I am in! It would be sweet if I won!


----------



## madswimmer

in! itd be awesome if i won sumthin


----------



## Aztec Boi

im in! i hope i win!


----------



## Outcasst

In please!


----------



## Platinum

In! Thanks Admin!


----------



## luffy

I haven't won anything yet. I'm in.


----------



## TrippinBimmer

-TrippinBimmer


----------



## sgr215

I'm in. Thanks again Admin!


----------



## 7hm

in


----------



## HothBase

could use this /in


----------



## coolaide

Im in. Fingers and toes crossed!!!


----------



## dizz

In.


----------



## nepas

In for the win!!


----------



## Dan17z

ya! Im In


----------



## Millillion

In, good luck everyone.


----------



## sn0man

In!


----------



## mychu

In


----------



## Blooregard

In Please.


----------



## mth91

i'm in. great stuff


----------



## dropkickninja

in!


----------



## hitman1985

in as well


----------



## ydna666

I'm in >> Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Virinious

I'm in for this and good luck to all as well


----------



## IntelLover

Thanks admin


----------



## epitek

In


----------



## t0ni

this is great! it will help to buy fermi, I'm in.


----------



## mnishimura00

count me in


----------



## BlakHart

I'm in


----------



## monogoat

Overclock.net Rocks! I'm sporting the tag in BC2 hehehe


----------



## Daney

I'm in for another comp please!


----------



## Cyph3r

Im in, hopefully i win something.


----------



## Evermind

Checking in!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

In!


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Thanks Admin.


----------



## IEATFISH

I'd love some cash.


----------



## king_play334

I have not won anything yet. hopefully 900 posts on OCN and i win something.







thanks admin!


----------



## Gameace

In, and thank you so very much!


----------



## lilraver018

I am in and I appreciate the community and the admin for always providing members with the opportunity to receive cash for their build/upgrades.

You guys are AWESOME.


----------



## Buttnose

posting, posting, posting!


----------



## Pings

In thanks for the chance.


----------



## Kavourdoukos

I am in!I hope its my lucky post!


----------



## pheoxs

Definitely in! These contests are amazing Admin!


----------



## ACM

In.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Count me in admin.


----------



## adadk

In please!


----------



## nategr8ns

post!


----------



## slickwilly

Me as well, 50 towards a second GTX285


----------



## dieanotherday

Meee


----------



## u238

In.


----------



## SunnyD

Damn, I jumped the gun and PM'd admin already. **snicker** Maybe that'll confuse the admins enough...

Accidentally... on purpose?


----------



## Rogue Process

In!! =)


----------



## cory1234

I'm in *crosses fingers*


----------



## the last man

I'm in, could use 50 dollars.


----------



## Bikkit

I am in it to win it =3


----------



## samster25

in please


----------



## Monster34

In!


----------



## PUNK rock

In


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Please count me in for this, and thank you admin!!!


----------



## riflepwnage

in it to win it


----------



## Nalty

in


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Is it still going on? I need some cheese to get my own video card, and stop borrowing Spade's lol.

IN.


----------



## Daveros

In.


----------



## awaizy

post!


----------



## KingMaddog

It would be nice to get some cash for a video card. I'm in.


----------



## Dude5082

In!


----------



## mackbaz

In... would love a new keyboard


----------



## shadman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


I haven't won anything yet. Hope I get it this time










What he said


----------



## MooMoo

pew pew


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

in


----------



## phospholipid

in


----------



## Antolen

in, would be cool to win


----------



## mooneyham

need a new gpu, 4870 is slowing me down


----------



## dejanh

I'm in


----------



## Spaks

Definitely in on this


----------



## PeePs

Could definitely use some $ for a new video card!


----------



## slash129

In


----------



## Typhoeus

in =]


----------



## bigblock

thanks


----------



## shinyboy

I am in!

Thanks again mods!


----------



## Ckaz

I'm for sure in


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm in, I can use some extra cash.


----------



## Jindaman

Money? Yes please.


----------



## werds

I can haz win?


----------



## wire

I'm in!


----------



## ipar26

I'm in please.


----------



## /Fail

In.


----------



## xlr8ter

in


----------



## MaxS

In!


----------



## Penryn

In it to win it!


----------



## Behemoth777

in!


----------



## OutlawII

I love overclock .net there is so much good info on here its just ridiculous. Oh and by the way 300 bucks sounds good too!!!


----------



## Conley

Definitely could use some extra cash.

Thanks admin!


----------



## Xombie

In!


----------



## Spartan8

In


----------



## godofdeath

im innnnnnnn


----------



## Steroids

please and thank you


----------



## FallenFaux

in


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

I am in!


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

count me in.


----------



## Aznboy1993

IN!~
Thanks


----------



## MAXAMOUS

In!


----------



## metro

In. Thanks!


----------



## sigfreik

In! Thanks.


----------



## Crooks

In for great justice


----------



## fighter25

I want to win something! I need watercooling!


----------



## Drackula2000

Thanks Admin In!


----------



## greg8west

in


----------



## bootscamp

i'll take some


----------



## eseb1

in


----------



## AyeYo

I'm in!


----------



## v193r

wow a lot of ppl. plz put me in. im building right now too^_^.


----------



## cgg123321

in!!!


----------



## pig69

I'm in!


----------



## SectioN 8

Let's hope the new guy wins something.

(I bet you can't guess who.)


----------



## kurt1288

Guess I'm in. Can't argue with free money.


----------



## Brian_

in, i never won yet!


----------



## Erick Silver

I'm in. Could really use some cash to get a new monitor.


----------



## shlunky

I am in for this too!


----------



## Krusher33

In!


----------



## iandroo888

in. need money for new hd's or better cooling


----------



## XiDillon

ok...in.


----------



## Willanhanyard

In!


----------



## Gaterop

Rawr in.


----------



## carpcmelee

In







Would love this money for my i7 build!


----------



## PathogenX

In! 
I haven't won any money yet and I need an after market cooler.


----------



## drummerstix11

I'm in! Gotta build my GF a new computer!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

In. I need some extra cash to help me purchase a new CPU, Thanks Admin!


----------



## phantomgrave

Count me in.


----------



## Ryanb213

Meow


----------



## wumpus

In FTW!!


----------



## chatch15117

hooray admin!


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


Meow


Bark Bark!


----------



## Nick911

ROAR!!

so in


----------



## bmanpard

I am in too, if I may please.


----------



## TheWolfe

In.


----------



## nomolos

*crosses fingers* I'm in.


----------



## IntelConvert

im in, havent won yet. its cool we have these drawings and contests tho. im on these forums more than some people work...

$50 could get me really close to a new CPU cooler.


----------



## Drift0r

ohh man. I hope the chances of winning this are better than the lotto







, In!


----------



## Drake.L

Yay, i'm in!


----------



## Jacka

Helloooo!


----------



## Manyak

in


----------



## Jocelyn84

in


----------



## YouWin

in


----------



## frickfrock999

In like flynn!


----------



## Coopa

In like flin.


----------



## jackeyjoe

in for watercooling gear to hook up to my car radiator


----------



## groundzero9

Arrr!


----------



## anon-nick

in for the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! need that cash for a case!


----------



## scutzi128

I guess I'll give a go at this.


----------



## pinesol

in!


----------



## Dallus

IN! I <3 admin!


----------



## nate911

In!







Thanks!


----------



## fencefeet

IN! You guys kick ass


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

In, thanks Admin!


----------



## skorched

in


----------



## elfudge44

in


----------



## voodoo71

Im win.Hope to win. Thanks again for a great contest.


----------



## Strangg1

Building a new system, this would pay for another F3 HD502HJ so I can try RAID 0.

I'm a new guy, but hopeful!

~S


----------



## melissaxcupcake

WOOOO!! im in


----------



## BigMak911

In!!!!


----------



## laxhockey1563

in


----------



## bluedevil

Woot IN!


----------



## lethal0wnage316

I could really use 2 fans to fill those empty spaces in this thing


----------



## 2qwik2katch

I am in!!!


----------



## Xecuter2

In!


----------



## xd_1771

In!


----------



## mocha989

i could definitly use a win. i havent won any of these cash prize things and this one would be the best for me to win. I really want to get bad company 2


----------



## Arbiter419

Definitely in!


----------



## Kronom

I am late but In!


----------



## jspeedracer

In. Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## H-man

In my mind, it is snowing.


----------



## GekzOverlord

would be awesome for a win... maybe i could build an awesome rig for free.... wooo that would be an awesome challenge.. spend nothing to create an awesome rig modded an the works


----------



## Captain Han

in

thanks


----------



## Jeffro422

In!!!


----------



## Zigee

oops, already posted in this thread once lol. sorry. Please disregard this post


----------



## gbrilliantq

Late, but in.

Outstanding work again OCN


----------



## louze001

Count me in!


----------



## burton560

put me in, coach!


----------



## caraboose

In.


----------



## bushwickbill

I am waaayy in!!
Cheers


----------



## bobfig

im in


----------



## humbleguy

Nutiin like free money.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Why not.


----------



## BobXX

Count me in as well...


----------



## kinubic

hope aldy luck is with me this time . im in lol


----------



## Frank08

I'm in, thanks OCN!


----------



## darksideleader

in


----------



## DuckYy

im in.


----------



## joemaniaci

Why not


----------



## TeeJay5

Hi.


----------



## Richenbals

OCN has been very giving thus far in 2010.

Hoping on Karma?


----------



## Evil-Jester

sweet im in


----------



## Chopxsticks

in for the win, thanks again


----------



## Damir Poljak

in


----------



## ImmortalKenny

In


----------



## smashblock

Im in!


----------



## epidemic

In ftw.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Like, in or something


----------



## Puscifer

Count me in fa sho!


----------



## Chris++

IN, would love to kickstart my new monitor piggybank.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

inrar


----------



## voigts

Why not (throws name in the hat)


----------



## CrazyNikel

In!!!!


----------



## tylersdaddy

daddy needs a new 5770


----------



## Swiftes

I am in for it too!


----------



## Hailscott

Sure im in, I could use a new CPU!!


----------



## Lefty67

in plz


----------



## CyberShadow

Im IN!


----------



## Lord

In... need new thermal paste and fans


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

In!


----------



## banging34hzs

in!!!!

im starting my build in 2 weeks.


----------



## tagurtoast

In.


----------



## Freakn

In please, cash too tight for any upgrades for a while


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

In!!!!!


----------



## wildfire99

im in thanks admin for all that you do ^_^


----------



## whitekidney

im in.







cookies


----------



## Madcatzfight

Eh I guess I will try my luck.


----------



## Moonshadow

In

looking to do my first build this summer


----------



## Riou

This is hot.


----------



## kurei

In


----------



## Bradey

me
thanks


----------



## grayfox99

In! Thank you admin


----------



## Ghostcracker

in babe


----------



## Bartmasta

in please, havent wont anything before


----------



## Sanders54

Hai there.


----------



## 53977

I'm in.


----------



## loony

In please. Would be a nice B'day present


----------



## Slider46

I'm in









Thanks!


----------



## rammunition

in for some money


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

in


----------



## benjy911

In please


----------



## yutzybrian

in


----------



## Dpak

WOOP! In! Thanks OCN <3


----------



## admin

We will pick winners today! Get your entries in!


----------



## TheTurk

im in i need to buy some OCN appliques


----------



## Fitzbane

Im in!


----------



## tom.slick

in, and thanks


----------



## philhalo66

wow nice one admin this could help me get a phenom II


----------



## Dar_T

In


----------



## Richenbals

The goodness continues!


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

This is the most generous website I've ever been a part of. IN!


----------



## Tiresias

Some free money would totally make my weekend great!


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## Astonished

im in! thx oc.net!


----------



## Striker36

me please.i would like better parts too


----------



## RyanBlackn

In :d


----------



## StormX2

I am in, Certianly looking for that win - Personally I have never actually on anything.

Small Lie, When I was 5, when the NES came out, I did win the NES and Duckhunt / Mario with Controller and Gun, from a Local Carnival / Fair located in Levittown LongIsland NY.

So, technically I have won something, and particularly Awesome something haha

Give me the money, and I will put it toward the Nice new Monitor I am So Deserving, as well as help me to RID MYSELF OF HIS DELL MONITOR!!!


----------



## b0klau

In!


----------



## t-ramp

Count me in.


----------



## Andr3az

In!


----------



## HAYWIREFIVE

count me in but i never win


----------



## slim123

Please


----------



## Papa.Smurf

In


----------



## t3haxle

In like Flynn


----------



## xandypx

Let's try this again. I'm In,
...and thanks again Admin.


----------



## krnx714

Count me in!


----------



## xBISHOPx

in


----------



## Marma Duke

Why not! In.


----------



## Smykster

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## dmreeves

My rig needs some love! I'm in!


----------



## postama

$50 towards upgrading my computer...count me in!


----------



## TopazPie

in


----------



## Furious Porkchop

In!


----------



## Orestes

what the hell, I'm in. Daddy needs a GPU block.


----------



## Vermillion

In!


----------



## AmishJoe

In


----------



## Yunus

count me in!


----------



## simo06

would be a nice contribution for my new rig! in!


----------



## Rebel4055

In Rebellion Ding Dong needs 2GB more ram


----------



## slothfish

In!


----------



## killerhz

thanks admin i am in.


----------



## Norman Bum

I believe, that I am:

IN!


----------



## Stevenne

in


----------



## burksdb

i'm in. could use the help getting another 4 gigs of ram


----------



## xplodee

*My last 2 threads and some of posts can show how i fried my Brand new "i7 - 920" while overclocking with less knowledge









so maybe i can get some $ to buy even the cheapest CPU Cooler.

I am IN
-_-*


----------



## Vexx21322

I need zeh HDD.


----------



## Hammerdin

in


----------



## harrison

in


----------



## Bazuny

Im in!!! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## scottath

in


----------



## dominique120

Totally in!


----------



## frigginacky

Awesome! In!


----------



## Dankebudz

M-m-m-m-meeee!


----------



## moocha88

Better late than never!


----------



## 10acjed

I like prizes...

Count me in...


----------



## DragonLotus

I call in.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

in, maybe for the win?


----------



## ferhat

in


----------



## Blue Marker

This is a post. This post represents my 'In' status. This is the end of this post.


----------



## AaronGR

It would be nice to win something, maybe this was a reward for going through all the trouble of unlocking my paypal account. Also this is the greatest PC forum of all time.


----------



## nitd_kim

nice :] in


----------



## petenma

Count me in


----------



## H3||scr3am

in


----------



## Adrienspawn

In.
Been up 18 hours, can't think of anything original.


----------



## Weedmancz

Count me in.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

haven't one anything... I'm in!


----------



## Jaggar

totally in, been trying so hard for that new ram, or even a used e8500


----------



## DennisC

In


----------



## Freelancer852

Very cool, just got laid off and any amount of money helps while I'm job hunting!


----------



## Modki

This is me posting.

If I'm a winner could I just get some more appliques? I used up the last ones I won.


----------



## cordawg92

I'm in.


----------



## Maestrotogo

I humbly say IN!!!


----------



## wako944

Free money for parts? Sounds too good to be true!


----------



## Shurr

oh im in! need new cpu!


----------



## blooder11181

in
this website is getting better every month


----------



## Narynan

Yummy.

Give me money for crossfire?


----------



## fordy314

Sure, I'm in.


----------



## WarlordOne

IN!

It's a race! It's a race! I hope I win!


----------



## FtW 420

In.


----------



## silent_20

In


----------



## flushentitypacket

Let's do this!


----------



## bulmug

cool man i hope i win


----------



## fatmario

what is love baby don't hurt me


----------



## nooblit202

Omg give me $50


----------



## NicksTricks007

Could use an extra $50 for my graphics card purchase. In.


----------



## MadTaco

I love the interlude in What Is Love with the woman singing.


----------



## shadowknife392

nearly 65 pages of people saying In?


----------



## egerds

could put this toward folding electricity


----------



## Ghostcracker

im in


----------



## reedo

in sir and ty


----------



## Gamersunited22

im in


----------



## Angmaar

In


----------



## MasterKromm

I'm in.

Thanks admin, great prizes!


----------



## NeMoD

i am in


----------



## rams1234

In again!!







I hope this is the one!!


----------



## markt

I want in


----------



## Skylit

in


----------



## Machiyariko

I'm in.


----------



## Matt*S.

In Please!!


----------



## cyanmcleod

woot woot


----------



## atakapa

In that number. TY!


----------



## biaxident

im in hope i win!


----------



## dude120

Im in!


----------



## 87dtna

In please TY.


----------



## TFB

I'll give it a shot. I want to buy the acrylic for a custom case build.


----------



## zxo0oxz

I'm in. I hope I win. I sure could use a graphics upgrade.


----------



## Shane1244

in


----------



## Suit Up

Im in! Thank you for these great comps!


----------



## spice003

in, wow another one of these, fingers crossed


----------



## Arun.p

i am on in i am risk 50 % win or draw it


----------



## elson

in. This could help my upgrade budget a lot.


----------



## accskyman

More awesome stuff from Admin.


----------



## like30ninjas

in? yes. in!


----------



## mrfajita

Definitely in.


----------



## Deagle50ae

In


----------



## Kand

Love in.


----------



## B-Con

Count me in too!!


----------



## jacksknight

Count me in thanks!


----------



## pcguy5

in for the win!!


----------



## S.M.

Post


----------



## LinksKitKat

In, thanks!


----------



## Freakn

Not sure if i'm in already, if not i'm in pls


----------



## JorgyBaby

In please


----------



## PCNerd

Here's my post!


----------



## Stampede10343

I'm in, I'm saving for a headset and maybe a solid state drive


----------



## SmasherBasher

in. Looking to do a new build. Motherboard here I come!


----------



## eseb1

I'm in


----------



## Georc

i wanna be the very best, like no one ever was... and buy a prolimatech ck-13


----------



## UnAimed

Im in. wanna get a nice SSD


----------



## portauthority

in. looking to get some hard drives...


----------



## MICRON

Im in, Thanks!


----------



## Thran

In!


----------



## xtreme-one

I am going to built my next gaming rig... some money would really be helpful to get the next best graphics card. thank you Admin.


----------



## Knoxis

In!


----------



## qazzaq2004

*Wants to win so bad*


----------



## icyman077

In!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I'm in. This would buy a decent CPU cooler.


----------



## ryanmh

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## xHassassin

Woot! I'm down!


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm always in for free money, I love you Admin


----------



## indofulioh

yay, cash for a mah first rig.


----------



## voodoo71

In an I hope to win.


----------



## Craiga35

Never won anything heres hoping







!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Entering!


----------



## mth91

in now


----------



## BIGGUN

In.


----------



## Vocality

In here too.


----------



## princeofkolkata

I haven't won anything yet..... Hope I get it this time........


----------



## Matt*S.

In Please.


----------



## duhasttas

In, it doesn't hurt to try eh?


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

well there's a first for everything, See if i Win someday lol


----------



## 1156

in2win


----------



## ShadowGun

in ftw


----------



## Firefly

Still time to get in? In!


----------



## Velathawen




----------



## MaCnRYdER

I want in too!!!


----------



## -Jeppe-

Im also in


----------



## Code Geass

In!


----------



## Mikecdm

In


----------



## Rasparthe

In!


----------



## Ledge68

Another cool contest on OCN!!!!!


----------



## Dawlish7

In


----------



## GRPace

In please!


----------



## ExperimentX

Innnnnn


----------



## FatalityxZ

in


----------



## rabitosk8

in


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I'm in.


----------



## Yunus

Count me in


----------



## Nostrano

In?


----------



## JDMfanatic

Innn! thanks!


----------



## Epona

In. :0


----------



## mmparkskier

NOM NOM NOM! Here's my post.

I wonder how you pay for all these prizes...


----------



## DJLiquid

in


----------



## ipod4ever

in?


----------



## xdanisx

In!


----------



## sillykid

In


----------



## iandroo888

good luck everyone. =]


----------



## Croft

Awesome! In!


----------



## ProcessorBeast09

I'm In, Maybe this will help me from getting bashed from other members


----------



## danascully

In, please.


----------



## XxG3nexX

in


----------



## Roboduck

Im in!


----------



## bobdragster

I am in, I could use that $50 to get myself an HD4650! May not be the best... but it's lightyears ahead of my P4-era integrated graphics.

Thanks!


----------



## rmvvwls

I'd love to win some cash. Would go toward replacing RAM.


----------



## T120ted

Why not. Random, you Say?


----------



## grillinman

I'm in!


----------



## bucdan

in!


----------



## startekee

in


----------



## Grosmechantloup

In!


----------



## jwpowers5

I need more supplies for my case! lol no really, I got the wrong color of acrylic :/
So,... IN!


----------



## Turnoz

count me in


----------



## Sorian

Even though the odds are terrible, I'll try my luck. In for this.


----------



## beldecca

Come on, who couldn't use more cash for their rig? I'm in.


----------



## cutegelo

In! In! In! In! In! In! In!


----------



## UberN00B

ubers in.


----------



## sav5716

Definitely in. Thanks admin!


----------



## YLDaryl

In!!! Thanks!


----------



## Raz0r

In!!!!!


----------



## DUNC4N

Yippee, I'm in! (I hope)

Thanks Admin.

(Never said it, but nice avatar







)


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

in!!!?1?1?1?1?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?1?!???/!?1/"?!?!?/1?/[email protected]!


----------



## PGoD

That's nice!


----------



## TheSprunk

This could totally (help) score me my new case. In!


----------



## sccr64472

In it to win it


----------



## LostAtoll

Maybe some beginners luck?!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Yep! I'm IN


----------



## A-Dub

In it to win it.


----------



## Piff James

In


----------



## GuardianOdin

In, I certainly could use it


----------



## PCWIZMTL

In! thanks admin!


----------



## admin

Sorry for the delay! Here are the winners!

*wumpus 
Socom 
Vermillion 
Jplaz 
Puscifer 
Aqualoon 
*


----------



## AMOCO

*Congratz to all winners*
*
wumpus 
Socom 
Vermillion 
Jplaz 
Puscifer 
Aqualoon

*


----------



## SporkofdooM

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## reedo

woo hoo go yall


----------



## Strangg1

Grats to the winners.

~S


----------



## IamWedge

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## allikat

Well done the winners!!!


----------



## PGoD

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Sorry for the delay! Here are the winners!

*wumpus*
*Socom*
*Vermillion*
*Jplaz*
*Puscifer*
*Aqualoon*

Congratz guys.


----------



## IntelConvert

grats!


----------



## BMorrisSly

Grats


----------



## Aqualoon

Holy crap I won!


----------



## TheSprunk

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Bazmecc

hey Admin, update the first post so people don't need to search for the list


----------



## LinksKitKat

Congrats to all winners


----------



## wannabe_OC

Congrats to all winners...


----------



## Jplaz

Thanks admin!!


----------



## iandroo888

grats to winners


----------



## Puscifer

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! Yay! Thank you all so much, OCN FTW!


----------



## kurei

congratulations to all the winners


----------



## Joey:)

grats


----------



## Socom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin;*

8640656*[email protected]*. Be sure to put your Overclock.net username in the comments of your request.


Grats to the winners! Admin you may want to fix your email address


----------



## Vermillion

Thank you!


----------



## mrcountry

I guess I was to late. Congrats to all the winners. Great forum.


----------



## IamWedge

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Socom

Hey when will I receive the money? Its been 2 weeks and some fans have been staring me straight in the face







Just wondering


----------



## Jplaz

I'm in the same boat as Socom.
Not that I'm ungrateful or anything though


----------



## Aqualoon

Same here - again, not ungrateful or anything either just want to upgrade all the case fans in my case from stock


----------



## ben h

hmmmm it would be awesome to win


----------



## Aqualoon

Since I haven't received it anyway can I just donate this to the prize fund for the Chimp Challenge?


----------



## Socom

I still haven't recieved payment either, but I really want some new fans.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


I still haven't recieved payment either, but I really want some new fans.


I'm with this guy, I could really use the money. I just had to buy a new DVD burner since mine decided to die on me.


----------



## Jplaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Since I haven't received it anyway can I just donate this to the prize fund for the Chimp Challenge?


When I get my cash I'll be spending it on a GPU to fold in the CC







.

EDIT: Admin hasn't posted in 3 weeks...I guess he's busy or away or something.


----------



## Aqualoon

Well, since the prizes for the CC have already been revealed, I could use the $50 to put towards a GTX 470


----------



## cl04k3d

Did you guys pm him with your paypal address then request the money from him through paypal? I think that's how it works.

Congrats on your winnings.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Did you guys pm him with your paypal address then request the money from him through paypal? I think that's how it works.

Congrats on your winnings.

Sure did, and with this $50 in paypal I'll have enough for a GTX 470 to fold on in time for April's Foldathon and the CC


----------



## Socom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Sure did, and with this $50 in paypal I'll have enough for a GTX 470 to fold on in time for April's Foldathon and the CC









I did the same but no response yet.


----------



## ColdRush

I waited atleast 3 weeks for my prize from one of the giveaways, so be patient.


----------



## Chuckclc

New to the site, but this kinda stuff seems fun!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdRush* 
I waited atleast 3 weeks for my prize from one of the giveaways, so be patient.

That's good to know, we're at 4+ weeks now. Just want to make sure that we did everything correctly. Not ungrateful or inpatient in any way, will continue to wait happily


----------



## Deathclaw

if you build it he will come
haha, sorry, had to do that








i'm sure admin will do it soon, don't worry


----------



## Jplaz

Is everything OK with admin? He hasn't posted in a month and a half...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jplaz* 
Is everything OK with admin? He hasn't posted in a month and a half...

Yeah, something must be up, never won anything before but I'm thinking 7+ weeks is a longer then normal time


----------



## blooder11181

does hi send the overclock.net applicative ?

i go them yesterday


----------



## Vermillion

Any word on when we can see our prizes?

Dont worry tho, for free money I can be abnormally patient.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
Any word on when we can see our prizes?

Dont worry tho, for free money I can be abnormally patient.









Heh me too, but I still wouldn't mind seeing that $50 tossed my way


----------



## Jplaz

I might as well just stop waiting right? After 3 months I guess it's over...


----------



## Aqualoon

Made a ticket here - figured 3 months is a nice healthy waiting time.


----------

